
Climate change report leaked - cmod
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/07/climate/climate-change-drastic-warming-trump.html
======
chippy
Direct link to the pdf:
[http://www.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/climate/2017/climate-
rep...](http://www.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/climate/2017/climate-report-final-
draft-clean.pdf) seemed very slow loading, so a mirror could be appreciated if
this becomes popular

